

Ask HN: Roommates, apartments, etc [San Francisco] - lachyg

Hi HN,<p>I'm going to be in San Francisco for at least 3 months, hopefully longer, yet as someone who's never been there, I've got no idea about accommodation.<p>I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on finding a place, finding roommates, hacker houses, etc. Basically I've got no idea about the best locations, the options, etc, all I know is that I want a place close to 923 Market St!<p>Thanks in advance.
======
avichal
High level advice: \- If you want a place that's walking distance, stick to
the lowered number streets in that area. The Mid-Market area (5th and Market
to 9th and Market) is not so great at night. That's why SF has given tax
breaks for companies to move there.

\- SoMa is not too far a walk from there. It's all newer developments, so they
tend to be more expensive, especially as you move closer to the Caltrain
station. But they're nicer apartments with amenities like an in building gym
and if you're near Caltrain you can get down to San Mateo or Palo Alto on a
train. Palo Alto + Stanford may be a fun day trip.

\- You're very close to bart and muni there, so really the entire city and
east bay are only a 15 minute commute away. If you're in the city for a
summer, the Mission and Dolores Park area are awesome if you can snag a place.
Great character, cheap food, some higher end food, and a neighborhood feel to
lots of it.

------
shahed
This is something I'm also looking into, but I visited San Francisco this past
September for a few days so have a sense of transportation and the the overall
area.

Planning on moving my start-up there early next year and would like to find a
room mate or a Hacker House that I can crash at from time to time.

------
hhimanshu
try this : <http://www.housingmaps.com/>

~~~
jaredsohn
Or any of these sites:

<http://www.padmapper.com/>

<http://www.walkscore.com/apartments/>

<http://hotpads.com/>

<http://mapitat.com/>

At least some of them allow limiting your search to places that are reachable
by mass transit within a certain amount of time.

